#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  promo period buy brand new Samsung I8000 Omnia II  $220

## broderic

*EXPRESS 2 YOU LIMITED

We are a leading companies that supplies mobile electronics, laptops in
the United -------. We supply mobile electronics, laptops, CDMA and games. We deal in original products that is bought directly from the manufacturer directly and delivered to our consumers directed.

We ship 100% of our orders the same business day from our warehouse typically
the product will arrive within 2days via either Fedex/Ups Courier Sevices.
Well we offer international standard warranty with full acceptance for replacement
or full refund of money back.

We are currently offering our goods at a discount price because there is an
ongoing bonanza in our company whereas we give free product to our constumer and
we also offer our goods at affordable prices

BONANZA PACKAGE
BUY TWO GET ONE FREE AND FREE SHIPPING ON EVERY TWO ITEMS BOUGHT

CONTACT DETAILS:
Company Details: EXPRESS 2 YOU LIMITED
Registered No: 04255034
Address: COLLEGE BUSINESS PARK, RIPON, NORTH YORKSHIRE, HG4 2RN, HG4 2RN
Contact Name: Arthur Brodericks
Email: express2ulimited@live.com

CHECK OUT FOR OUR EXTRA CHEAPER PRODUCT LIST:


T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008$145
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009$150
T-Mobile Sidekick LX  $115
T-Mobile Shadow  $130
T-Mobile G1  $140
T-Mobile Sidekick 3  $110
Juicy Couture Sidekick 2  $90

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $220
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $210
Apple iPhone 4GB  $110
Apple iPhone 8GB  $130
Apple iPhone 16GB  $140
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB  $150
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB  $160

BlackBerry:
Blackberry Curve 8900  $180
Blackberry Storm 9500  $150
Blackberry Storm 9530  $165
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220  $115
Blackberry Bold 9000  $145
Blackberry Curve 8320  $135

HTC:
HTC Google Nexus 1 = $250
HTC Touch Pro  $165
HTC Touch Diamond 2  $210
HTC Touch Diamond  $150
HTC Touch Cruise  $150
HTC Touch Pro2 $210
HTC Touch Dual  $140
HTC Dream  $215
HTC Touch Cruise 09  $225
HTC MAX 4G  $210
HTC Touch HD  $175
HTC Touch 3G  $165
HTC Touch Viva  $155
HTC S740  $165

Eten:
Eten glofiish X610  $145
Eten glofiish V900  $245
Eten glofiish X900  $195
Eten glofiish DX900  $175
Eten glofiish M810  $165
Eten glofiish X650  $155
Eten glofiish M800  $170

Nokia:
Nokia N98$210
Nokia N85$200
Nokia N96 16GB $185
Nokia E90  $165
Nokia N97  $205
Nokia N79  $185
Nokia E72  $200
Nokia E71  $190
Nokia E75 - $195
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte  $215
Nokia N93i  $135
Nokia 8600 Luna  $155
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic --$200
Nokia 5800 XPress Music-$195

Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson Idou$190
Sony Ericsson C510  $185
Sony Ericsson P1  $125
Sony Ericsson C905  $145
Sony Ericsson W960  $130
Sony Ericsson G900  $150
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1  $175
Sony Ericsson C902  $130
Sony Ericsson W902  $145

Samsung:
Samsung I8000 Omnia II  $220
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO  $200
Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE$190
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD -$170
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB  $165
Samsung Omnia 8GB -$160
Samsung S8000 Jet 
Samsung T929 Memoir  $195
Samsung T919 Behold  5


Samsung Giorgio Armani P520  $135
Samsung U900 Soul  $160
Samsung G800  $155
Samsung F490  $145

LG Phones
LG GW550 $205
LG Incite$200
LG GD910$195
LG KS500-$190
LG KF900 Prada$195
LG KC780-$200
LG KP500 Cookie$215
LG KC910 Renoir$210
LG KB770$200
LG CB630 Invision$200
LG KS360-$190

Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle  $105
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack  $155
Sony Playstation 3 60GB  $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB  $125

APPLE LAPTOPS
Apple Macbook Air.$600
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook$450usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook$550usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook$450usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$445usd

Before you return your items, you must contact us and receive a Return Merchandise Authorization Number (RMA). Any returns sent without an RMA number will not be accepted by EXPRESS 2 YOU LIMITED. We assume all responsibility for the package until it
arrives at our office.

We give maximum guarantee for safe delivery of items bought from us.

Yours Sincerely

Contact Name : Arthur Brodericks
Company Name : EXPRESS 2 YOU LIMITED
Email: express2ulimited@live.com*See More: promo period buy brand new Samsung I8000 Omnia II  $220

----------

